# MouseFancier Down?



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

There is an error message on the website mousefancier.com

Looks like it hasn't been paid.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I know Allison hasn't been online in a very long time. Maybe she doesn't know.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm being nice.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I know she was going through some rough times again, but I hadn't heard from her in a while either. I hope she's OK!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I know the holidays are coming up which means wallets are tighter, especially with multiple children to feed, so I'd be happy to pay for their hosting this month if that is why the site has gone down again. 

Allison, if you see this, please let me know if I can pay for the hosting to help you guys out!  I'm in the financial position to play Santa this year. :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't really think this is an appropriate discussion for a public forum and I would suggest you continue through PM. I certainly would not like to read this kind of discussion about myself on a public forum and I think it's rather insensitive.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I hadn't thought of it that way. You're probably right!


----------

